# Anyone from Las Vegas...?



## moono16v

Hi to all. I am going away on holiday to the big LV in October and would just like to know is there any detailing shops over there where i could purchase some higher end detailing products such as waxes ( zymol glasur in particular) at what would be a cut price compared to England?

Thanks all in advance,

Elliott.

PS how sad....im going away to one of the best 'must go places' yet im thinking about detailing!!!!


----------



## JenJen

Get in touch with prism detailing. We were going to do this when we went to Vegas but ended up not doing anything detailing related while on holiday lol... He can point you in the right direction


----------



## moono16v

Thank you so much  I shall do that.


----------



## ianrobbo1

As above, so many "gonna's" did none of them!! there's just SO much else to see and do, and I've been 5 times now!! next time I will get something though!!


----------



## The Cueball

I looked for some when I have been over, I couldn't find any....

not that this means there isn't any there, TBH I could hardly see my hands let alone any detailers.... :lol:



:thumb:


----------



## onnyuk

Great place! Where you staying? We stayed in the wynn for a week at the beginning of our honeymoon, AMAZING!

Andy


----------



## moono16v

I know i must admit, i think once i touch down detailing will be the last of my thoughts!!

Strippers, beer, gambling, sight seeing.....


----------



## The Cueball

be careful of the strippers buddy... 

and for the love of god, DO NOT take and phone for one of the girls on the cards being handed out at every street corner...

:thumb:


----------



## benzo26

The Cueball said:


> be careful of the strippers buddy...
> 
> and for the love of god, DO NOT take and phone for one of the girls on the cards being handed out at every street corner...
> 
> :thumb:


Is this from experience? Bad story to tell?

Sent from my ST18i using Tapatalk 2


----------



## cmillsjoe

tell more cueball , stay away because of cost or quality ??


----------



## The Cueball

well the strippers are all basically escorts.... so they'll hassle you about paying for sex..

the card girls aren't real.... it's all a con... got told that the first year I went, and I've heard some pretty nasty stories TBH...

:thumb:


----------



## moono16v

onnyuk said:


> Great place! Where you staying? We stayed in the wynn for a week at the beginning of our honeymoon, AMAZING!
> 
> Andy


Sorry Andy, I too am staying at the Wynn.

Cueball thanks for the advice, can't beat speaking to someone with previous


----------



## onnyuk

When you check in, ask for a strip facing room on a high floor, amazing view to wake up to 

and be sure to visit the MGM and the Planet Hollywood buffet restaurants, incredible! 

You're gonna love it

Andy


----------

